# Use for leftover pork shoulder juice?



## cile01 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just opened up the tin foil on the shoulder that we smoked today.  Let it sit for about 2 hrs in a cooler and got approx. 2 cups of juice in the foil.  I put the juice in a jar and hate to see it go to waste but don't know if it will keep and just what to do with it?  Any suggestions or comments.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

What's in your Rub and What did you juice with?...JJ


----------



## surfer-e (Aug 20, 2011)

I always collect the juice.  Some of the juice will get sprinkled over the pulled pork, the remainder I will pop into the freezer for a short time (until it has the consistency of jello).  Once the juice solidifies a little bit,  divide into cubes and wrap them individually in plastic wrap and store in the freezer.  Once wrapped I call them "Flavor Bombs"  and add them to all sorts of stuff.  Try making some black bean soup and putting a couple in, good stuff.


----------



## cile01 (Aug 20, 2011)

We used Sawtooth rub from Idaho.  A typical rub with paprika, cayenne, salt, pepper and very little if any sugar.  Also, didn't juice with anything.

I like the idea of "Flavor Bombs".  I was thinking that soup might  be a good option.  The bean soup sounds especially good!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 20, 2011)

You just may want to defat it first.  That flavor can be pretty darn good but the extra fat doesn't have any real value  In addition to beans you can use a bit with extra water to boil potatoes in,  Add a flavor bomb to baked beans,  use it in a finishing sauce

Let us know what you  decide to do

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

Once again Al is on the Money!  Any recipe that calls for Ham will take the Smokey goodness of your Savory Juice. Roast Anything Gravy will come alive with the added Juice. For those into Sweet Foil Juice...Add some to your Baked Candied Sweet Potato recipe for depth. Ham dishes will benefit as well...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Aug 20, 2011)

Good idea Chef Jimmy, as a glaze on ham when mixed with a little brown sugar and pineapple juice.  Yum


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2011)

Defat and make some beans. I can never find pork broth my way so that's what I use. If I don't use it right away I put it in a tupperware and freeze it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

meateater said:


> Defat and make some beans. I can never find pork broth my way so that's what I use. If I don't use it right away I put it in a tupperware and freeze it.




What he said.


----------

